# Tecumseh worth repairing?



## Rudy (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi all, 

I've mainly lurked here over the past few years (Hank and I share the same web hosting company), but had an issue today I thought about posting here.

I ran my old generator today, which was powered by a Tecumseh 4-cycle engine. It ran fine, but about an hour and a half into it, the engine sounded a bit funny, then I heard it start "freewheeling". I thought maybe the coupling between the engine and generator went bad, but I went out to find a puddle of oil under the engine. In the rear, I found a piece of connecting rod...and about three feet away, the side of the crankcase that was blown out.

In short, it's a goner. I don't have full details (it's too bloody cold and wet outside to mess around with, so I don't have any engine model info right now), but this engine can't have more than 25 hours on it. I used it last during the blackout in August 2003, for which it ran several hours with no problems. Prior to that, it never really had much usage to speak of. I added oil to it this morning before I started it, as it was a bit low. It even started up on the second pull, since I always made sure the gas was drained from it.

I'm just wondering if I should even fix this engine. It's probably impossible anyway, since there's a gaping hole where the side of the crankcase used to be. But, the engine has to be at least 25 years old, as my father bought this new back in the early to mid 80s, so I doubt that parts would even be available for it anymore (especially a crankcase). I'm also thinking of replacing the engine with a good, used engine, but am not sure if something like a Honda engine would even match up to how the Tecumseh is mounted. I'd just get a whole new generator if I could afford it, but I can't...so I may look into fixing this thing up in the spring if I get a chance.

Just wondering if it's worth it, or if I should just haul the whole mess out to the curb and let the ****** man get it...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You'd be hard-pressed to find a short-block for it, although one may still be offered.
Give us engine numbers and we can tell you if one's available.

I may take some flak for this, but....if the crank journal, cam and cylinder are undamaged, you could just put a new rod in it, get a small piece of sheet metal and JB-weld the block *if* the hole isn't too big to where structural integrity has been compromised. We had numerous Kohler's one tractors that we fixed for same problem as yours, save for the exit hole in the block. Even if a small piece of the cylinder is chipped away at the base, as long as it's below piston skirt travel you can hone it up and "rebuild" it.

No, not likely a Honda engine would match up.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

i agree with paul model and spec # will help alot and dont loose hope never know what is still floating around out there


----------



## Rudy (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, guys. It's too cold right now to mess with it, but if it seems to be worth it, I'll grab whatever info I can off of the engine and post it here when it warms up.

I'll also post a photo of the helpless victim...


----------



## Rudy (Jun 14, 2006)

I've listed this on Craigslist (Detroit area) for just the generator part alone. $25. Bad engine and all. 

But, I do see that there are some 10HP engines listed on Craigslist for, like, $50 or so that I may be able to monkey-rig to fit. I don't know what kind of coupling they use between motor and generator (might be a direct coupling, or a smaller Lovejoy jaw-type). It is a direct drive, though. 

Thing is, I don't know if it's even worth fixing this one. The generator has very low hours as mentioned, but it's not regulated power, just straight AC power right off the coils. I've seen used Honda generators for a few hundred bucks that I'm sure would run quieter and be more reliable. But I'd be more apt to scrape up $50 for a used engine vs. $300-$400 for a whole generator.

Either that, or I'll just open the case, yank the coils and sell off the copper.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

my Tecumseh did the same thing as Rudy's.

I ended up replacing the conrod, piston (& rings) and crankshaft.
The crankcase, I put a bolt and nut with a big washer with Permatex Form-A-Gasket Sealant. Just make sure the nut and bolt does not interfere with any moving parts of the motor. You might want to turn the motor by hand prior to starting it to ensure the nut and bolt does not cause issues.

Now, my Tecumseh goes great.

I believe you can still get Tecumseh parts from 
http://www.bynorm.com.au

Kind Regards
Al


----------



## Rudy (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think the crankcase can be saved. It actually blew out the side of it, across a seam. I'd have to snap a photo of it (which I need to do, anyway). It would probably not be strong enough to hold up under all the vibration.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Depends how big the hole is, around a inch or so I would jb weld it. Only if its for your own use though. As far as the seam goes though, that should only be a mark from the molds from the assembly, it not welded together or nothing. When they break the molds apart to remove the castings, there is some left over metal they grind off, that is the mark your looking at. So the crankcase is one piece, not two welded together.


----------

